# Completed Mink Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I've read some threads lately about some taxidermy mounts that people have recieved or waiting to get back.I thought I would share a mink mount that I just recently completed.I caught this mink back in January in a simple pocket set and decided to mount it for the Michigan Taxidermy Competition down at the Devos Place in downtown Grand Rapids.I have been doing taxidermy for quite a few years, but just began competing last year.Anyways, I included two pictures of the mount,one shows the overall piece and the other shows a closer look at the water she is stepping into.

Mike


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

awesome i had a mink mounted and posted it a little wile ago but ne ways how much does this mount cost?????? who did it did you ne info would be apreciated


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Deerslayer15, I mounted the mink myself, I own a taxidermy studio here in Belding.As for the price,it would be a bit more expensive than an ordinary mount,this is because I mounted it for competition.In doing that i used methods above and beyond what is required for a commercial piece.Plus the habitat would cost more due to the artificial water scene and the oak base,but if someone ask me to do competiton quality mount like this for them, it would cost between $300-$400.

Mike


----------



## t_steinhauer444 (Dec 7, 2005)

Awesome mount Mike that looks really cool with hin stepping in the water like that. Awesome job I give it a 10.

Tim S


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey thanks Tim.That sure is nice to hear. 

MIke


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

I will look for it at the GR show, I go every year. Do you know Steve Deboer and Paul Borkowoski? They do my taxidermy work.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Trophy, I don't really know those guys personally,but have met them before.I have seen Paul's fish taxidermy and can say that it was very nice.Not really sure what Steve does best.

Mike


----------

